# Oh Happy Day!



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

LONG LIVE OUTBACKERS.COM!!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I am happy as well, I would've hated to see the site and content disappear.

I hope the BEST for Doug and his Family as they Deal with Life and all of its curve ball's, and sincerely hope all works out as best it can for them, and am happy for him that he can relieve himself of the Burden he was feeling from the site.

I hope the new owners can continue the outbacker spirit and do their best to repair any damage/hurt that some have felt over the last two years with the closings of the site, and also "do their best" (great cub scout slogan) to put measures in place that would try to ensure the continuance of the site through lifes curve balls.

Glad to see the site stayed open and glad to be a part of dogandtrailer and that we could be a safety net through the transition.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Yes thanks Doug for all your work and the others who made it possible!!!


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

Now I don't have to scrape the decals off the camper!

Thanks to all for making this happen!

bbwb


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

Simply, Thank You to all involved! Thanks muchly!


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Mighty Fine. Thank you.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

FYI for those that missed it the Front page of outbackers.com has the info of where things are at. You might have missed it if you just jump straight to the forums.


----------



## 4 Outbackers (Mar 5, 2008)

Thank you to all that made it happpen!
Thanks to Doug for all you have done though out the years! Best of luck in the future.


----------



## Panhandle Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

I've been a member for less than 2 years, but this site has been so useful. I'm really glad to see it will be going forward. I want to thank Doug for all of his hard work and to those that are making it possible to keep the site open. The site is an invaluable source of information.

Long Live Outbackers!

Nancy


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

FANTASTIC!!!

Thanks to all that made it happpen. Doug, many thanks for all you have done over the years. This website has been priceless for many people over the years, me being just one of the many.

Thanks again,

glen...


----------



## Camping Family From MI (Feb 20, 2010)

Yeah! Yahoo!


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

This is great news! Thanks to those that worked hard to get something done... You are appreciated!


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah! Long live Outbackers!


----------



## PA Outbackers (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

So happy and relieved that Outbackers has pulled through! Yahoo! Yippee!


----------

